# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - case = kasë

## edspace

Case = Kuti

----------


## Borix

Case = Kasa

----------


## edspace

Case => Kasa

Nuk e dija këtë fjalë në shqip, por duket si më e përshtatshme se kuti. Në forum e kam dëgjuar t'i referohen edhe me fjalën shtëpi, shtëpizë.

----------

